# any youth trappers out there??



## trapper14 (Nov 8, 2005)

anybody caught any thing this year?


----------



## trapper14 (Nov 8, 2005)

if you have caught anything what tactics have worked for you. 
this year has been a little slow for me but i'm satisfied. i've caught 
4 opossums, 2 rabbits, a squirrel, and a ****. i've had 2 **** get away by chewing their feet off!!


----------



## opossum14 (Nov 3, 2005)

i have caught 1 big ****, and 3 stuborn opossums. :lol:


----------



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

I CAUGHT TWO POSSUMES


----------



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

I trap ****,bobcat, otter, muskrat, and anything else that wonders in my trap. I caught 43 *****, 7 bobcats, 2 otters, 12 muskrat, 3 fox, 2 coyotes, 5 skunks :-? and 27 possums. I have about 125 traps.


----------



## Brady (Jan 21, 2006)

Ive caught 3 bobcats, 30 *****, and 28 coyotes My family all together caught 68 ****, 3 bobcats, 32 coyotes, 5 opossums, a couple mink and a muskrat :lol:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

my idea of trapping is setting out some corn wait for squirells to come out and get between them and the tree while im holding a rifle, there trapped
hehehe
:sniper: 
:sniper: 
:sniper: 
:sniper:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

my last post was before i had my traps
pretty pathetic huh
i bought a cage trap for ****, $30 it came with a free rabbit trap
so far i caught one peed off cat, mom dont want me shooting any of our nine cats, but since it was in the trap, it just had to go down, hoping to get something tonight, switched **** bait to marshmallows cause i had some foxes messing with the trap when i had cat food in it
and i got the rabbit trap set up
does anyone know of bait better than lettuse for rabbits


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

6 ****, 3 grinners, and 1 yote
:sniper:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I have been trying to get some ***** for my neighbor and he is letting me use his two traps also, i got one woodchuck in it, and have had weasles stealing my bait, i set the trigger tension so just a little tap and hes cuaght, any ways, i geuss ill see what happens,
p.s. this sounds stupid but whatts a grinner


----------



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

Grinner= possum


----------



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

i am a trapper i got

2 ***** 5 possums 2 squrills and 1 packrat that wanted corn all in live trap


----------



## coonboy256 (Sep 14, 2007)

i use humane traps somthing always dig under the trap and takes the bait but i caught 2 cats


----------



## woodhunter93 (Nov 11, 2007)

this year has been extremly effective for me. ive caught 4 ***** 1 possum probally 20 squirrels(to many to count) and a rabbit.


----------



## marlin22LR (Jan 4, 2007)

just curious, but are we talking about leghold traps only?
or do snares,box traps and other things count?

also, im curious on how you trapped the squirrels, a squirrel pole(a set of snares set on a pole that is either leaned against a tree or set between 2 trees)

I just "inherited" 6 Victor long spring traps and next weekend i plan on setting them.


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

:-? sounds like fun, i might try setting some snares. anyone trap beaver? i got a bunch in the swamp behind my house. if i wanted to trap them what should i use and what would really be the point?


----------



## poodlepoker (Nov 23, 2008)

couple nuets, grinners and shot a skunk with a pellet gun, neighbors didnt like it. Annie treed some ***** shot those. i use what i have. no specific traps. some makeshift.


----------



## Hemi 426 (Dec 27, 2008)

a dozen feral cats, one pain in the rear skunk, and a dumb possum twice. 
If she wastes my baid a third time I'm just going to blow her brains out with my dad's Gamo. :x


----------



## jake8958 (Feb 5, 2009)

i use onions and apples for rabbits and possem in my wooden home made traps :beer:


----------



## jimmyjohn13 (Feb 22, 2009)

and a few more after the picture


----------



## NDduckslayer (Nov 17, 2010)

does anyone know of bait better than lettuse for rabbits[/quote said:


> carrots work best..


----------

